# Can you give me color names for OPI?



## marusia (May 19, 2010)

Hello,

I'm REALLY looking for an OPI color. I really wanted HOT PANTS, but after looking for so long (Seriously, over a year!), I can't find a bottle. I recently paid $15 for a bottle shipped from Sephora. It's called Arm Candy. I was excited because the website said "bright hot pink"...it wasn't what I was looking for. It came in today, and it's not as bright as I want it.

I want it SUPER bright, like neon sign...like Heatherette lipstick tube pink...like, people stopping in the street yelling, "HOLY CRAP, THAT'S SO PINK!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Can someone who's more versed with this help? It's seriously the ONLY nail polish I've ever wanted and can't find it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm not sure if it's still sold to nail techs, but I'd give my soul for Hot Pants or a very close dupe.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 19, 2010)

Check Zoya.  They have a bunch of hot pinks.  Maybe they have a dupe.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (May 20, 2010)

are you sure it isn't Essie Short Shorts?

Scrangie: Essie Neon Shorts Collection 2008 (Plus Layering with Pure Ice Heartbreaker!)


----------



## marusia (May 20, 2010)

Nope, it was definitely OPI, but that looks like a great dupe too! I'm going to go check that one out as well.


----------



## marusia (May 20, 2010)

I couldn't find that one on the site either.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 20, 2010)

^^Essie Short Shorts was a LE polish.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 20, 2010)

I've never heard of Hot Pants.  Did you own the nail polish before or did you happen to see it in a nail salon (maybe you misread the name)? I only ask because i didn't see it in the complete list of all the OPI nail polishes


----------



## marusia (May 20, 2010)

Yup, absolutely sure. I wore it all last summer and have been looking for it ever since. I only remember the name because I kept looking at the bottle. My bff and bf called me Hot Pants all summer because of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'm going to try writing OPI and see if they have a program like gone but not forgotten.

I only saw it in that salon.


----------



## marusia (May 20, 2010)

I just messaged them. I also asked if I could start a wholesale account LOL. (Doesn't hurt to try, even though they seem to only work with salons...) I'll keep y'all updated.


----------



## bebs (May 20, 2010)

for getting the polishes.. not quite whole sale try svbeautysupply they have alot of polishes as well for about half off of retail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. never have heard of hot pants either I'm sorry


----------



## revinn (May 20, 2010)

China Glaze's Pink Voltage! Hottest pink I've ever seen.


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm surprised the shade hasn't shown up on ebay.  I'm not familiar with it.  Does it have any shimmer?


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_China Glaze's Pink Voltage! Hottest pink I've ever seen._

 
if you like that, check out milani pink pop.. the older, brighter model. it is even brighter than pink voltage! it's crazy bright


----------



## marusia (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll check those out. I recently became a distributor for Essie too, so I'm going to see if they have any either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It has been dc'ed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I asked my nail tech. I can't find it in ebay either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




outs:


----------



## marusia (Jun 2, 2010)

It's matte too, no glitter.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 3, 2010)

There was a polish that OPI did with Paige Premium Denim called Shorts Story.  It's a hot pink cream.

Scrangie: OPI Bright Pair Collection with Paige Premium Denim: Brights 2009


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_There was a polish that OPI did with Paige Premium Denim called Shorts Story. It's a hot pink cream.

Scrangie: OPI Bright Pair Collection with Paige Premium Denim: Brights 2009_

 
i rememebr that collection i have the orange from there..


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 6, 2010)

china glaze's poolside collection has a serious hot pink. 

I don't recommend Pink Voltage, as it has a really weak formula, its not glossy, and it takes about 4 or 5 coats to get it only slightly opaque.


----------

